# US Social Security Direct Deposits



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Curious, I have a friend in California that will most likely be moving here to the islands. He will be collecting US Social Security and does not want it left being sent to a bank in the US to draw out here.

His question is: Approved banks in the Philippines require an ACR card to open a US dollar acct that is intended for US Social Security direct deposits. Is there any way around this rule that will allow him to open his acct without the ACR card?
Factual info is needed from anyone that might go into their own bank in the near future.


Thanks...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Curious, I have a friend in California that will most likely be moving here to the islands. He will be collecting US Social Security and does not want it left being sent to a bank in the US to draw out here.
> 
> His question is: Approved banks in the Philippines require an ACR card to open a US dollar acct that is intended for US Social Security direct deposits. Is there any way around this rule that will allow him to open his acct without the ACR card?
> Factual info is needed from anyone that might go into their own bank in the near future.
> ...


I opened mine at ChinaBank without ACR. They accepted my US passport with visa stamp. No issues.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Social Security*



overmyer said:


> I opened mine at ChinaBank without ACR. They accepted my US passport with visa stamp. No issues.


And your Social Security is being deposited? I think that was the crux of Gene's question.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The U.S. Embassy can provide you a list of banks you are authorized to use I use CHINA BANK for deposit of my SSDI. Chinabank is the only bank that allows internet banking the others require to you physically go to the bank to make transactions. I also opened a peso account I just transfer money from the $ account to PHP account and conduct my business. The transfer from $ to PHP on the internet is instant. Takes a week to set it all up.


----------

